# ? Zeilenumbruch aus Textfeld in <br> umwandeln ?



## NoFate (5. September 2002)

Hallo,

ich brauch mal wieder eure Hilfe.
Ich will ein Gästebuch basteln und füge die Einträge über ein mehrzeiliges Textfeld in die Datenbank ein. Der Browser braucht für den Zeilenumbruch natürlich ein <br>. 

Wie kann ich den Zeilenumbruch aus dem Textfeld vor dem Eintrag in die Datenbank durch einen <br> tag ersetzen?

Wie immer vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

No Fate


----------



## Dario Linsky (5. September 2002)

bitte suchen, das hatten wir schon zig mal. die funktion heisst nl2br().


----------

